# Help! new gtr owner. with problem



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought my new r34 gtr 1 month ago, very very very happy with it untill, i had 2 new rear tyres fitted, same tyres pressure and everything else the same. So i drove the car the exact same and noticed the rear end was twitching like mad at higher speeds! im having to correct it! it feels awfull. 
but was fine before the tyres, ive disconeted the battery for 1 hour, the reconnected to no joy!

Abbey said did they bend a track rod end on the rear while jacking, but after inspection that would be impossible. Bit lost with it now.Prob make sme pointless phonecalls tmr lol.

Heeelllpppp meeeeee !!!!!!!!


----------



## Over the limit (May 14, 2009)

Forgive me asking the obvious, but are the new tyres the same make and model as the fronts? Or as the old rears for that matter!!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

yep exact same all round!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i take it you have scrubbed the tires in? 

Basically i take it you have done 50 + miles on the new tires? 

Also why did you replace the old tires ? Obviously they was worn, but was they worn even? or heavy on one side compared to the other?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Done 400 mile on them now.
Both had worn the same, not even tho, inner tyres were shot, wich us normal on lowered nismo setup.

Old tyres had coverd ten thousand or so.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds silly

are they round the right way? (tred wise) and balanced properly


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

What brand/size tyre?

Surely Abbey will be able to advise on this?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I know you say you disconnected the battery, I take it you had the front wheels straight when you reconnected? .. did you pump the brake pedal to discharge any charge?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes to all, and wen reconected battery, turned ignition on, could hear at a guess was the hicas re calerbrating.

Car going on ramps later for a visuel, will also will disconect battery again and double check no power left.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

i new nothing of this, keeping all the tyres with same amount of tread on! messing with the AWD system!!! Is this the problem, cos my front right is 1.7 mm of tread???


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

It should make THAT much difference, but to be honest I'm amazed you didn't change the fronts at the same time, given 1.6mm is the legal limit and you're very close to that!!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

well, im not rich! lol. needed another month. If ya get me.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe your Hicas is knackered??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The rear tyres are getting a lot more grip, as they do the car puts more drive to the front wheels thinking the car needs a helping hand. The fronts aren't producing enough grip so more power is added to the front and then you have too much power so it backs off and applies less power. This starts to change every 1/50th of a second! Try swapping front to rear


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Taven888 said:


> well, im not rich! lol.


I think thats were you went wrong chap!!:flame:

Sorry couldn't resist, well at least it sounds like your 4-wheel drive is working!!

The PO of my car was driving around with 265/35 18s on the front and 255/40 18s on the back!! i suspect this has contrubuted to screwing up my Transfer box!!!!:runaway::runaway:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

lool. Maybe the hicas is, as ive priced the deletion kit from driftworks at £205.00

But, the car was solid as a rock just before the tyres were fitted, then instantly it all went wrong, so im thinking the hicas is okay. 

2 New tyres on the rear, passenger side front is very good. driver side front on the limit so i have another tyre coming monday.


----------



## RevO (Sep 19, 2010)

A friend of me had problems with the Attesa because he fittet new tires on the rear and the Attesa wasn´t working properly because it needs tires with the same size, maybe this few mm make the Attesa go crazy. And maybe the Hicas is affected by the Attesa, but I´m not sure.

Try to fit 2 new tires on the front.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Taven888 said:


> lool. Maybe the hicas is, as ive priced the deletion kit from driftworks at £205.00
> 
> But, the car was solid as a rock just before the tyres were fitted, then instantly it all went wrong, so im thinking the hicas is okay.
> 
> 2 New tyres on the rear, passenger side front is very good. driver side front on the limit so i have another tyre coming monday.



The hicass can stop working at any moment. Could be coincidence that it stopped working the same time as new tyres being fitted. 

O and you can get a lock out kit alot cheaper than that. Think i paid something like £100 for one from MGT Racing. 

And yes my Hicass worked fine. Then all of a sudden the car was all over the place.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Really, maybe locking it out is the best way. Ill try the tyres first. Allthough last night i dropped the rear pressures to 28psi and felt a little better.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> The hicass can stop working at any moment. Could be coincidence that it stopped working the same time as new tyres being fitted.
> 
> O and you can get a lock out kit alot cheaper than that. Think i paid something like £100 for one from MGT Racing.
> 
> And yes my Hicass worked fine. Then all of a sudden the car was all over the place.


Its not as good as the full replacement, as that eliminates any play


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

So wich i need then?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mifn21 said:


> Its not as good as the full replacement, as that eliminates any play



???? 

Hows that work then? Surely the difference between the two is the one kit uses the old arms and track rod ends (so very easy to fit) 

And the other kit replaces the lot with new but more 'bling' as rose jointed etc with easier adjustment. 

My cheaper hicass removal kit has no play. However im thinking of fitting a driftworks one simply because it looks more 'flash' when your under the car!


----------



## SiR33 (Mar 14, 2009)

but the driftworks lock out kit gets rid of the old hicas ball joints


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

100 kit just the bar that uses original joints, driftworks has new joints. 

So if ur joint are all ok 100 it is, if theres play in your joints driftworks kit. oh and alot more labour.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## SiR33 (Mar 14, 2009)

Taven888 said:


> 100 kit just the bar that uses original joints, driftworks has new joints.
> 
> So if ur joint are all ok 100 it is, if theres play in your joints driftworks kit. oh and alot more labour.


hi mate if you fit the 100 pound kit, you will save some money for now but the ball joints will wear out at some point and they are not that cheap,with the driftworks kit if the bushes wear out they are only about £10 each to change hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------

